# Bremsen auf losem Untergrund



## Dark_Numenor (5. August 2014)

Hallo, als erstes, ich bin neu hier, hatte zu dieser Frage mit der Suchfunktion jedoch nichts finden können, also frage ich selber 

Ich wurde neulich mit einem ziemlich großen Problem konfrontiert, was beinahe schief gegangen wäre.
Ich fuhr auf einem sehr steilem Stück Strecke (Kies). Da ich um die Geschwindigkeit zu halten (nicht um langsamer zu werden) die Bremsen schon nahe am blockieren hatte (kurzzeitig sind sie es auch) hatte ich einmal kurz los gelassen um das Material zu schonen. Jedoch war ich nach 5 Metern schon knapp 25-30 km/h schnell, was ich nicht mehr unter Kontrolle hab bringen können, die Bremsen hatten die Wirkung, dass ich langsamer schneller wurde und knapp 100 Meter vor mir befand sich eine Kreuzung, mit einem Abhang gegenüber vor mir.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Wie bremse ich effektiv, auf so einem Stück, ohne dass die Bremsen blockieren (Beide, das Vorderrad blockierte auch sofort), und ich langsamer werde?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus 

MfG


----------



## Bartoss (5. August 2014)

Bremse nicht loslassen, lieber ne überhitzte Bremse als eine Verletzung.
Sollte deine Bremse für das was Du fährst unzureichend sein, dann neue besorgen!
Gruß
Ps. Ich persönlich finde es nicht so schlimm wenn die HR-BREMSE mal etwas blockiert (mit Absicht...) VR-BREMSE sollte für meinen Geschmack nicht blockieren, ist schwieriger zu händeln und führt in steilen Gelände schnell zum Überschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (5. August 2014)

Viele neigen dazu in so einem Fall aus Angst nach hinten zu gehen, oder haben generell den Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten (& ggf. zu weit oben). Such dir mal nen ähnliches, sicheres Stück und experimentiere mal ganz bewusst mim Schwerpunkt. Wenn das Vorderrad anfängt zu blockieren löst kurz die Bremse und gehst mim Körpergewicht nach vorne (Schwerpunkt dabei möglichst tief halten). Blockierts immernoch, wieder kurz aufmachen und noch weiter nach vorne... Wenn das bewusst gemacht wird kommen viele Fahrer mit deutlich (!) steileren Stücken als vorher klar.

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Ptech (5. August 2014)

Neben der richtigen Bremstechnik ist es auch sehr wichtig, daß man sich Erfahrung im "Lesen" des Untergrunds aneignet. Dadurch kann man durch vorrausblickende Fahrweise die Geschwindigkeit schon am Einstieg solcher kritischen Stellen entsprechend anpassen. Oder sich bereits die nächste geeignete Stelle zum Abbremsen aussuchen. Fährt man schon grenzwertig schnell in ein Steilstück mit kritischem Untergrund und muß die Bremse nur kurz lösen (rutschendes Rad oder Überfahren eines Hindernis), dann gerät man recht schnell in Geschwindigkeitsregionen, die nicht mehr kontollierbar sind. Dann ist man nur noch Passagier und kann hoffen, dass man irgendwie durchkommt!


----------



## Marc B (5. August 2014)

Du brauchst einen sehr tiefen Schwerpunkt für mehr Traktion bei der Bremsung, dabei gehst Du mit sehr tief, sodass sich der Po am Sattelende nach unten schiebt - die Arme bitte gebeugt lassen, damit Du noch genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad hast 

Hier meine Tipps bei der entsprechenden Übung auf Schotter:



> Unsere Übung zum Thema richtige Bremstechnik auf dem Mountainbike: Auf Schotterboden in mittlerem Tempo anfahren und dann *dosiert mit beiden Bremsen das Bike zum Stand bringen*. Gleichzeitig zum Bremsvorgang *bewegt man den Körper kontrolliert nach unten und dadurch leicht nach hinten*. Diese Stellung halten bis der Bremsvorgang beendet ist (Anmerkung: Bringt man den Körper nicht nach unten/hinten, schiebt einen bei Betätigung der Vorderrad-Bremse ein starker Impuls nach vorne und man ließe automatisch von der VR-Bremse ab – und schon rutscht das blockierte Hinterrad). *Wichtig: Mit Fingerspitzengefühl bremsen und nicht ruckartig o. stotternd*. Blockierte, rutschende Räder vermeiden! Diese Bremstechnik entscheidet auch in steilen Trails, ob wir kontrolliert fahren oder ob durch das Rutschen der Räder ein Schlingern oder im Worst-Case Sturz die Folge sein könnte.








_Mit mittlerer Geschwindigkeit in der Grundposition anfahren_.





_Dosiert beide Bremsen betätigen, den Körper kontrolliert nach unten/hinten bewegen_.





_Becken leicht hinterm Sattel (weil tiefe Haltung), starkes Abbremsen ohne blockierte o. rutschende Räder_.





_Die nach unten/hinten gelehnte Haltung bis zum absoluten Stillstand halten_.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## matthias3101 (5. August 2014)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn das Vorderrad anfängt zu blockieren löst kurz die Bremse und gehst mim Körpergewicht nach vorne (Schwerpunkt dabei möglichst tief halten). Blockierts immernoch, wieder kurz aufmachen und noch weiter nach vorne...



Soll das ein Stoppi werden?


----------



## RetroRider (5. August 2014)

Dark_Numenor schrieb:


> [...] (Kies). [...]
> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Wie bremse ich effektiv, auf so einem Stück, ohne dass die Bremsen blockieren [...]


Vorher sämtliche Kiessteine mit einer Gummierung ummanteln. Dann haben die aufeinander mehr Grip. 
Ok, jetzt mal Ernst: Mehr Auflagefläche könnte helfen. Vielleicht reicht es auch schon, wenn du die jetzigen Reifen mit weniger Druck fährst. Aber Wunder bewirkt das auch nicht. Kies ist nun mal so rutschig, wie Kies eben ist.


----------



## jan84 (5. August 2014)

matthias3101 schrieb:


> Soll das ein Stoppi werden?



Nein, die Gefahr besteht auf dem Untergrund wohl nicht. Es soll nur ausreichend Grip am Vorderrad generiert werden.


----------



## RetroRider (5. August 2014)

Je nachdem, was mit "Kies" gemeint ist, könnte sich das Vorderrad eingraben.


----------



## matthias3101 (5. August 2014)

jan84 schrieb:


> Nein, die Gefahr besteht auf dem Untergrund wohl nicht. Es soll nur ausreichend Grip am Vorderrad generiert werden.



Mit dem Schwerpunkt nach vorn verlagern generierst du keinen Grip, sondern nur den Abstieg über den Lenker. Eine wirkliches Gefälle voraus gesetzt. 
Ansonsten heißt es wie oben von Marc schön bebildert dargestellt, Schwerpunkt (Arsch) nach hinten und unten. Dann klappts auch mit der Nachba... ähm, mit dem Bremsen.


----------



## RetroRider (5. August 2014)

So wie ich es verstanden habe, besteht das Problem nicht darin, daß sich das Bike überschlägt, sondern darin, daß das Vorderrad blockiert. Mit weniger Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad wird das Problem nur noch schlimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (5. August 2014)

matthias3101 schrieb:


> Mit dem Schwerpunkt nach vorn verlagern generierst du keinen Grip, sondern nur den Abstieg über den Lenker. Eine wirkliches Gefälle voraus gesetzt.
> Ansonsten heißt es wie oben von Marc schön bebildert dargestellt, Schwerpunkt (Arsch) nach hinten und unten. Dann klappts auch mit der Nachba... ähm, mit dem Bremsen.



Nein, Nein, Nein.

Der Grip am Vorderrad ist von der Vertikalen (normal zum Untergrund) Kraft abhängig. Wenn dein Vorderrad rutscht hast Du zu wenig Kraft auf dem Vorderrad. Um diese Kraft zu erhöhen gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
1) Dynamische Radkraftänderung durch Bremsen. --> Fällt raus, da das Vorderrad rutscht
2) Quasistatische Radkraft erhöhen durch Schwerpunktsverlagerung nach VORNE. --> Mittel der Wahl.

Mach folgendes Experiment:
Such dir einen Sportplatz/geschotterten Platz oÄ, ohne Gefälle. Fahr dort mit niedriger Geschwindigkeit, bring dein Gewicht maximal weit nach hinten und zieh dann die Vorderradbremse --> Dein Vorderrad blockiert sofort und rutscht. Jetzt gehst Du mit dem Gewicht etwas weiter nach vorne und machst das ganze nochmal --> dein Vorderrad blockiert später, fängt entsprechend später an zu rutschen. So arbeitest Du dich langsam mit dem Gewicht nach vorne. Irgendwann erreichst Du einen Punkt an dem das Vorderrad nicht mehr blockiert. Noch etwas weiter vorne findest Du einen Punkt an dem dein Hinterrad anfängt zu steigen.
Beim Bremsen solltest Du Dich vom Körpergewicht her immer zwischen dem Punkt an dem dein Vorderrad blockiert und dein Hinterrad anfängt zu steigen bewegen. Je mehr Gefälle Du hast bzw. je loser der Untergrund wird, desto geringer wird der Korridor in dem Du dich mit deinem Körpergewicht bewegen kannst um noch Bremstraktion aufzubauen.

Kommen wir zum übern Lenker gehen: Zum Verhindern eines Überschlags bei der Vorderradbremsung gibts zwei Möglichkeiten:
A) Gewicht nach hinten.
B) Vorderradbremse dosiert einsetzen.

A) macht nur auf einem Untergrund Sinn, wo der Reifen soviel Grip hat, dass er nicht blockieren kann. Sobald der Reifen auf dem Untergrund blockieren kann bzw. blockiert ist B) die bevorzugte Technik der Wahl. Praktisch ist es immer eine Mischung aus A) und B).
Durch das Gebetsmühlenartige "Arsch nach hinten" von früher - die letzten Jahre ist es besser/ differenzierter geworden - neigen viele Leute zu A) was dann halt zu den hier diskutierten problemen bei steilen, losen Untergründen führt.

Grüße,
Jan

PS: Ein Abstieg übern Lenker hat meiner Erfahrung nach vorwiegend zwei mögliche Gründe: 1) Der Fahrer kann nicht kontrolliert mit der Vorderradbremse umgehen/ diese entsprechend dosieren. 2) Das Vorderrad hängt sich irgendwo (Stein/Wurzel) ein und blockiert dadurch. Beides kann sehr effektiv durch Trainieren von dosiertem Bremsen und Bremsen an den richtigen Stellen (Hindernisse mit Aufhänggefahr immer ohne Bremse überrollen) verhindert werden.


----------



## matthias3101 (5. August 2014)

@ Jan... komm vorbei, ich hab hier genau das Terrain zum üben, du zeigst mir wie du es für richtig hälst. Ich nehm die Pflaster mit.

PS: Der Abstieg über den Lenker geht sogar ohne Bremsen und ohne ein hängen bleibendes Vorderrad... da hab ich auch ein Stelle für dich.


----------



## jan84 (5. August 2014)

matthias3101 schrieb:


> @ Jan... komm vorbei, ich hab hier genau das Terrain zum üben, du zeigst mir wie du es für richtig hälst. Ich nehm die Pflaster mit.
> 
> PS: Der Abstieg über den Lenker geht sogar ohne Bremsen und ohne ein hängen bleibendes Vorderrad... da hab ich auch ein Stelle für dich.



Danke für das Angebot, aber sorry das Jahr ist terminlich voll. Solltes mich zufällig auf ner Durchreise ins Inntal verschlagen komme ich gerne auf dein Angebot zurück (keine Ironie ). Genug (sehr) anspruchsvolles Terrain und die Notwendigkeit in diesem am Limit zu Bremsen kriege ich übers Jahr auch so unter die Räder .
Mach einfach mal das von mir vorgeschlagene Experiment und lies danach den Ausgangspost und meine Beiträge nochmal.

Grüße,
Jan

PS: Die Tipps kommen nach jahrelangem intensivem Fahren (CC bis DH, jew. inkl. Rennen & viel Touren/Guiden in verschiedensten Gebieten) sowie aktivem Auseinandersetzen mit der Fahrtechnik (Trainings gebend, nehmend und auch theoretischer kram).

PPS: Natürlich gibts viele Wege übern Lenker abzusteigen, deswegen schrieb ich auch "vorwiegend".


----------



## matthias3101 (5. August 2014)

Ist recht Jan. Mach weiter Theorie, ich fahr die Berge runter.


----------



## Marc B (5. August 2014)

Ich habe bewusst betont, dass man nicht den "Arsch nach hinten" schiebt, sondern in einen tiefen Schwerpunkt geht, die Arme bleiben wie man auf den Bildern sieht gebeugt und aus den Knien erfolgt die Bewegung nach unten


----------



## jan84 (5. August 2014)

Marc, ich bezog mich mit dem "gebetsmühlenartigen Arsch nach hinten" auch nicht auf deine Postings/ Tipps.
Matthias, keine Sorge: Die Praxis dominiert bei weitem .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (5. August 2014)

Also ich hab es in den Fahrtechnikkursen auch immer so gelehrt bekommen, wie es jan84 geschrieben hat und hat sich bisher in der Praxis gut bewährt


----------



## berkel (5. August 2014)

Ist auch richtig wie es Jan beschrieben hat. Beim Bremsen braucht man Druck auf dem VR. Einzige Ausnahme ist sehr tiefer weicher Boden, da gräbt sich das VR sonst leicht ein, aber da hat man meist auch kein Problem die Geschwindigkeit zu verringern.



matthias3101 schrieb:


> PS: Der Abstieg über den Lenker geht sogar ohne Bremsen und ohne ein hängen bleibendes Vorderrad... da hab ich auch ein Stelle für dich.


Das würde mich interessieren wie das gehen soll - wenn das Rad nicht durch irgendwas gebremst wird kann man auch nicht über den Lenker gehen.


----------



## jan84 (5. August 2014)

Sehr hohe Stufe bei der man vergisst das Vorderrad oben zu behalten, zu hecklastig und passiv über nen Absprung, großen Stein oÄ (Hinterrad wird ausgehebelt) ... Da gibts schon paar Möglichkeiten.


----------



## berkel (5. August 2014)

OK, Aushebeln (=Rotation) ist was anderes. Wenn man sehr frontlastig einschlägt ist das ja auch eine Form des Hängenbleibens/Bremsens (das Bike wird im Verhältnis zum Fahrer abgebremst)


----------



## Dark_Numenor (6. August 2014)

So, entschuldigung, dass ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde, mein Internet macht Probleme 
Danke für alle Antworten, ich werde morgen gleich mal ausprobieren, was am besten funktioniert auf ähnlichem Untergrund (Welcher übrigens knapp 5cm tiefer Erbsengroßer Kies ist).



RetroRider schrieb:


> Vorher sämtliche Kiessteine mit einer Gummierung ummanteln. Dann haben die aufeinander mehr Grip.
> Ok, jetzt mal Ernst: Mehr Auflagefläche könnte helfen. Vielleicht reicht es auch schon, wenn du die jetzigen Reifen mit weniger Druck fährst. Aber Wunder bewirkt das auch nicht. Kies ist nun mal so rutschig, wie Kies eben ist.



Ich hatte schon recht wenig Luft in den Reifen, knapp 2 Bar jeweils, mein Max. liegt bei 4.5 Bar (War auf jeden Fall wenig genug, dass ich mir bei der zu rasanten Abfahrt auf diesem Stück gleich noch einen Platten hintereifen geholt hatte, bei einem Sprung über eine Wurzel^^).



RetroRider schrieb:


> So wie ich es verstanden habe, besteht das Problem nicht darin, daß sich das Bike überschlägt, sondern darin, daß das Vorderrad blockiert. Mit weniger Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad wird das Problem nur noch schlimmer.



Genau, mir fehlt der Grip, hätte ich so viel, dass es mich auch überschlagen könnte wüsste ich, wie ich stehen bleibe  



Marc B schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen sehr tiefen Schwerpunkt für mehr Traktion bei der Bremsung, dabei gehst Du mit sehr tief, sodass sich der Po am Sattelende nach unten schiebt - die Arme bitte gebeugt lassen, damit Du noch genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad hast
> 
> Hier meine Tipps bei der entsprechenden Übung auf Schotter:
> (...)
> ...



Ich werde es mal ausprobieren, nach hinten zu gehen und auch mal mehr Gewicht auf das Vorderrad zu bringen, diese Woche werde ich keine Zeit haben, jedoch werde ich bei gutem Wetter Sonntags mal wieder los können 

Auf jeden Fall ganz vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Mühe bis jetzt


----------



## hulster (10. August 2014)

Dark_Numenor schrieb:


> Ich werde es mal ausprobieren, nach hinten zu gehen und auch mal mehr Gewicht auf das Vorderrad zu bringen, diese Woche werde ich keine Zeit haben, jedoch werde ich bei gutem Wetter Sonntags mal wieder los können
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ganz vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Mühe bis jetzt



Hab auch erst gerade gestern wieder feststellen dürfen, dass Arsch nach hinten alleine nicht funktioniert, obwohl man dummerweise in dieser Position recht sicher und kontrolliert fühlt und das ist das Problem. Kostet halt Überwindung, nach vorne zu gehen.
Ich werd mir jetzt auch mal nen geeignetes Trainingsgelände suchen, nicht zu steil, Schotter oder nen anderes loses Material und mir das Gefühl und Vertrauen erarbeiten. Halt wirklich zu erspüren, das Gewicht nach Vorne funktioniert. Sich dabei auf die Arme zu konzentrieren, könnte hilfreich sein, weil das Beugen zum einen den Schwerpunkt nach Vorne  zur Gabel und nach Unten bringt. Gut, es ginge theoretsich auch den Arsch ganz oben zu lassen, aber das wäre eher ungewöhnlich, wenn das das eigentlich Problem ist den Arsch zu weit hinten und Unten zu haben.
Punkt 2: Immer wieder versuchen sich die wichtigen Fahrtechnik Dinge AUF DEM TRAIL in Erinnerung zu rufen. Man vergisst das SO schnell.
Bin heute im Rahmen nes K3 Trainings 9x den gleichen kurzen DH als Belohnung runter . Eigentlich hätte ich mich unten am liebsten 8,5 mal georfeigt, weil ich höchtsten mal nen halben fahrtechnisch so sauber gefahren bin, wie ich wollte.


----------



## bobakilla (21. August 2014)

@Dark_Numenor
Darf ich fragen, welche Ausstattung du fährst? Also Reifen und Bremsen würden mich interessieren. Ich hatte tatsächlich ein ähnliches Problem. Ich bin öfter den Königsstuhl in Heidelberg mit meinem Hardtail ein 3-4 Km langen Schotterweg runtergedüst. Der ist nicht extrem steil, aber das Gefälle und die Länge der Strecke haben gereicht um mich locker auf 50-60 Km/h zu beschleunigen. Das war nicht witzig, als ich da unerfahren und mit mechanischen Baumarktbremsen runtergeheizt bin und mir Passanten entgegen fahren.

Primär nutzt hier natürlich eine bessere Fahrtechnik. Da orientierst du dich am besten an dem, was jan84 und Marc B gesagt haben. Aber ebenfalls hat es mir persönlich was gebracht, auf neue Bremsen und Reifen umzusteigen. Einfache Avid Elixir 3 und 2.25 Schwalbe Rocket Rons haben mir das Leben schon viel einfacher gemacht. Und eine Brille! Mir ist mal in voller Fahrt ne Hummel an den Helm geflogen, ich hab gedacht ich hab nen Kopfschuss verpasst bekommen.


----------



## Ptech (22. August 2014)

bobakilla schrieb:


> @Dark_Numenor
> Darf ich fragen, welche Ausstattung du fährst? Also Reifen und Bremsen würden mich interessieren. Ich hatte tatsächlich ein ähnliches Problem. Ich bin öfter den Königsstuhl in Heidelberg mit meinem Hardtail ein 3-4 Km langen Schotterweg runtergedüst. Der ist nicht extrem steil, aber das Gefälle und die Länge der Strecke haben gereicht um mich locker auf 50-60 Km/h zu beschleunigen. Das war nicht witzig, als ich da unerfahren und mit mechanischen Baumarktbremsen runtergeheizt bin und mir Passanten entgegen fahren.
> 
> Primär nutzt hier natürlich eine bessere Fahrtechnik. Da orientierst du dich am besten an dem, was jan84 und Marc B gesagt haben. Aber ebenfalls hat es mir persönlich was gebracht, auf neue Bremsen und Reifen umzusteigen. Einfache Avid Elixir 3 und 2.25 Schwalbe Rocket Rons haben mir das Leben schon viel einfacher gemacht. Und eine Brille! Mir ist mal in voller Fahrt ne Hummel an den Helm geflogen, ich hab gedacht ich hab nen Kopfschuss verpasst bekommen.




Aber warum wirst Du denn sooo schnell?? Wenn Du mal 60 Km/h drauf hast, dann wirds echt schwierig...Schotter,unerfahren! Auch mit bestem Material find ich dann die Geschwindigkeit zu hoch! Oder anders rum: Einen Schotterweg, nicht wirklich steil, kannst auch mit Baumarktmaterial und wenig Erfahrung fahren. Aber halt langsam...!


----------



## bobakilla (22. August 2014)

Ich denke die Geschwindigkeit kommt durch die Länge der Strecke, das Gefälle ist mit 9% auch eher Standard. Da geht es halt ewig grade aus, der Weg ist sau breit (4-5m) und irgendwie verliert man sich in der Trance der Geschwindigkeit. Dann schaut man auf den Tacho (bei meinem Alltags-hardtail-bike) und merkt, dass man zwischen 55 und 60 km/h hat. 

Heute lass ich es gar nicht so schnell werden, ich schaue, dass ich die 40 nicht überschreite, da habe ich noch das Gefühl, locker auf kurzer Distanz abbremsen zu können. Aber die Geschwindigkeit erreicht man locker, wenn man sich einfach passiv rollen lässt.


----------



## zwehni (4. September 2014)

Bullshitpost - falsches forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

